# COVID-19 Vape Survey – Scientists Need Help From Vapers Of the World



## Hooked (16/4/20)

https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/covid-19-vape-survey/

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## ARYANTO (16/4/20)

Hooked said:


> https://www.ecigclick.co.uk/covid-19-vape-survey/


Done.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (16/4/20)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raslin (16/4/20)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/4/20)

Done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/4/20)

Done


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DougP (17/4/20)

Done 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/4/20)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mollie (17/4/20)

Done

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (17/4/20)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (17/4/20)

I did it too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## adriaanh (17/4/20)

Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/4/20)

I posted it and of course I completed the survey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RuanK (17/4/20)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerrieP (17/4/20)

Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------

